# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference Feb 28 - Mar 2 2014



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

The past weekend we packed our way thru the snow to Guelph Ontario an hour away to check this conference out . Had some decent workshops and Seminars not a whole lot in the way of vendors as its still in its infancy .They had a body painting contest as well and just had to share at least one of the excellent paints.









http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1530&pictureid=19119
Some very talented artists spent a lot of hours on these .This specific paint won first place .

This one was pretty cool too 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1530&pictureid=19121


----------

